# 2 comptes  1 ipod



## sop (16 Avril 2008)

bonsoir
je viens de regarder le forum et les sujets mais je ne trouve pas ma solution. voila j'ai un ipod et deux comptes. mon ipod est synchronisé avec mon compte principal . et je voudrais aussi ajouter des choses de mon second compte sur mon ipod. mais on me propose a chaque fois d'effacer ce que j'ai  et je ne veux pas.
si je fais gerer manuellement il me propose la meme chose.
que faire?
merci
macamitiés


----------



## FlnY (17 Avril 2008)

moi aussi j'ai ce probleme la sauf que j'ai deux ipod et un seul itunes et je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne pas tout perdre
si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider egalement


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2008)

Ca doit e^tre possible à condition de gérer manuellement la musique à mettre sur l'iPOD (plutot qu'en synchro automatique)


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2008)

floune13 a dit:


> moi aussi j'ai ce probleme la sauf que j'ai deux ipod et un seul itunes et je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne pas tout perdre
> si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider egalement


 
2 iPOd et 1 seul iTunes? pas de pb! chaque iPOD peut-être synchroniser indépendament ... je ne comprends pas le pb


----------



## FlnY (17 Avril 2008)

ben a chaque fois que je change d 'ipod il me demande si je veux effacer tout le contenu alors que je ne veux pas , j'aimerais seulement en rajouter 
parcequ 'il se trouve qu les deux ipod n'ont pas les meme conenus


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2008)

Chaque iPOD doit être synchronisé avec une liste de lecture spécifique sur iTunes.


----------



## FlnY (17 Avril 2008)

donc en gros  si comprend bien je dois creer une liste de lecture pour chacun des ipod , puis cocher et decocher les musique que je veux ou non ????


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2008)

NON! à partir du moment où tu veux 2 contenus différents sur chacun des iPOD, dans iTunes tu crées une liste de lecture que tu appelles iPOD A et une liste de lecture que tu appelles iPOD B

Tu glisse depuis ta bibliothèque iTUNES, les morceaux que tu souhaites avoir sur l'iPOD A vers la liste de lecture iPOD A

Même chose pour l'iPOD B, tu glisses les morceaux que tu veux sur cet iPOD dans la liste de lecture iPOD B

Ensuite tu branches l'iPOD A et dans les réglages, tu indiques qu'il doit se synchroniser avec la liste de lectuer iPOD A et tu lances la synchronisation

Tous les titres présents dans cette liste de lecture seront transférérs sur l'iPOD A (et uniquement ceux-là). Après synchro, l'iPOD A comprendra tous les titres de cette liste de lecteure (et UNIQUEMENT ceux là)

Tu peux alors débrancher l'iPOD A et brancher l'iPOD B et refaire les réglages de cet iPOD B pour indiquer que lui il doit être synchronisé avec la liste de lecture iPOD B

Ensuite tu modifies tes listes de lecture à ta guise et chaque fois que tu brancheras l'iPOD A il mettra à jour son contenu conformément à la liste de lecture iPOD A, même chose pour l'iPOD B


----------



## JulienRkt (18 Avril 2008)

Je pense que son probleme c'est plutot qu'il a 2 comptes iTunes et 1 seul iPod. Est-ce que je me trompe ? (voir le titre du topic)


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2008)

C'était le pb de sop mais pas de floune....


----------



## FlnY (19 Avril 2008)

c vrai que ce n'estpas le sujet du topic mais les conseil de r e m y m'on ete precieux et je ne voulais pas ouvrir une nouvelle discussion alors que celle ci etait semblable


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Avril 2008)

Ok j'avais pas bien compris. 
Au moins ce topoc aura été utile !


----------



## sop (20 Avril 2008)

et moi mon souci quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## r e m y (24 Avril 2008)

J'ai répondu au message 3.... il faut gérer manuellement la mise de musique sur l'iPOD et pas en synchronisation automatique


----------

